# BCG help



## dykline (Jul 27, 2017)

We are in disagreement about which CPT code to use for BCG bladder instillation due to the wording in the description of CPT 51720, Bladder instillation of anticarcinogenic agent *(including retention time). *  Our patients leave the facility immediately after the instillation. Should we use 51700 when the patient does not remain or void post-instillation in the facility? We are a rural CAH and don't provide this service very often. Thank you for any help you can give.


----------



## Machelle Freeman (Aug 1, 2017)

We use 51720. We have the pt. void when they are home. Hope this helps.

Machelle Freeman, CPC


----------



## KaylaRieken (Aug 2, 2017)

We also use 51720.


----------



## jflynn124 (Aug 3, 2017)

As do we.


----------



## michelleaapc2012 (Aug 18, 2017)

We use 51720 bladder instillation for BCG. CPT 51700 is for bladder irrigation.


----------

